# My Punk Couture by Mac Lipstick Swatches



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 22, 2014)

"I love all 3 colors equally"


----------



## User38 (Jan 22, 2014)

mrsdoubtfire33 said:


> "I love all 3 colors equally"


  LOL TORN BETWEEN 3 LOVERS


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> LOL TORN BETWEEN 3 LOVERS


  lol! Awww......


----------

